# Please evaluate my chances of acceptance into Tisch...



## MDogg777 (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi, I am planning on applying to NYU: Tisch School of The Arts for Film & TV.  I was hoping anyone with an insight into the NYU admissions could evaluate my chances of acceptance into the Tisch film program.  Below is a little bit about me to help your evaluation.

Grade: 12
Type of School: Public
GPA: 85/100 (Not sure how the 5.0 scale translates)
Senior Year AP Classes: AP Language & Composition, AP Human Geography, and AP Psychology
Foreign Language: 3 Years of Spanish
SAT: 1200 (1600 scale)

Extra-curriculars:
Only member of the film club (lol)
Writer on the school literary magazine
Volunteer at a hospital

Other information:
I realize my scores aren't NYU level so I am hoping my portfolio will pull me through.  I have not been in any honors or AP classes until my senior year.  I have made 2 films both with a running time of 36 mins. and 20 mins. respectively.  I have had a public access channel t.v. program for 3 years.  I am in the process of shooting my 3rd film (feature length) for which I have a 70 page screenplay for.  My first film was an action/adventure film entitled "Konack".  My second film was the first episode of what was supposed to be a "Konack" series for my public access channel show but the production of any further episodes was canceled b/c I lost my time slot.  I have uploaded the first and only episode of the show entitled "The Bounty and The Bandit", onto Youtube for your evaluation.  I had to cut it into 2 parts due to the 10 min. time cap.  So with that information I hope you can give me a realistic assessment of my chances of acceptance into Tisch. 

"The Bounty and The Bandit"
Part I
Part II

P.S. Thank You for taking your time out to view my film, and I plan on applying to Early Admissions if that helps.


----------



## Evan Kubota (Aug 4, 2006)

What is an '85' GPA?

Also, didn't the SAT switch to a 2400 scale at least a year ago? Why is your score on the old scale?

I doubt NYU really cares about the amount of work you've produced, or even its quality beyond basic competence. SAT score and your application essay are likely much more important. With your score, I hope you are quite a good writer.


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Aug 4, 2006)

Hey, welcome.

I think your film work is definitely ambitious, and they do appreciate that. I'd work on improving your academic stats a bit, if you can. You're borderline right now. Average SATs at NYU are about 1350-1400 on the old scale.

Write a killer essay, that's not a boring old "my grandpa in Las Vegas changed my outlook on life" college essay, and make an awesome 10-minute reel, which has a lot of narrative storytelling in it.

Good luck!


----------



## MDogg777 (Aug 4, 2006)

Should the demo reel consist of various scenes from my previous films or should I make an entirely new short film exclusively for submission?  Another question, what do you think about profanity in the demo reel?  Is it ok as long as it is not excessive or should it be avoided completely?


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Aug 5, 2006)

It's really your judgment call on whether you cut a demo out of previous work, or make something entirely new. If you shoot something new will it be as good, or as have as much variety as the reel? Will the reel have enough storytelling and not be just a collection of shots?

I'd say mild profanity is fine. Don't go overboard and make it hard to take, but don't worry about it too much either. The Tisch policy for class work is that as long as it isn't porn or involve actual violence with people or animals, it's fine.


----------



## MDogg777 (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks, for all your responses they are most appreciated.


----------



## Cody Brown (Aug 9, 2006)

Hey MDogg777,

I checked out "The Bounty and The Bandit" (Part 1). Honestly it was pretty much your typical Tarantino kids playing dress up type of imitation movie. I don't mean to discourage you, but this is what 70% of all student filmmakers make and most likely will ever make. I do think that you have better production value and sense of pace than some others though, so you have that going for you. 

As far as NYU I would recommend doing everything you can to get a high score on the SAT. In my experience that is the number one factor of getting into NYU.

If you have the time, it might be best to put a lot of energy into making an excellent 10 minute film that you feel expresses what you want to say. But only do that after the SATs are in the bag if you want an acceptance letter.

-cody


----------

